

How a Dyslexic CEO Runs a Successful SEO Company - bhartzer
http://www.ntctexas.com/credit-card-processing-blog/bid/69809/how-a-dyslexic-ceo-runs-a-successful-seo-company

======
kidmicro
Is there a correlation between success and learning disabilities?

